

Duck Typing in Piston: Experimenting with Abstractions for Game Dev in Rust - kibwen
http://blog.piston.rs/2015/02/10/duck-typing-in-piston/

======
kibwen
In yesterday's Hematite thread I mentioned how the Piston project is a
community effort to explore idiomatic approaches to game development in Rust,
and today Sven Nilsen just so happens to grace us with an example. :)

Beyond the specific application of game development in Rust, I think this
serves as a great example of how new languages impose novel restrictions that
force us to rethink how we model things which seem so straightforward in more
familiar languages. Whether or not the benefits are worth such efforts is
ultimately an exercise for the reader!

